# GT-Verkaufs-Thread



## Torsten (4. April 2008)

Nachdem der Wunsch nach einem Verkaufsthread für die "GT-Schätzchen" gewünscht wurde, hier der entsprechende Thread.


*Bedingungen
- Keine gewerblichen Anzeigen
 - Ausschließlich GT-Teile, also Bikes, Rahmen, Schaltaugen etc.
- Zubehör nur wenn es zum "GT-Kult" gehört
- Bekleidung, wenn sie ebenfalls zum "GT-Kult" gehört
- Keine aktuelle Ware, also min. 5 Jahre alt
- Keine Diskussion bzw. Fragen jeglicher Art, dies ist per PM zu klären
- Keine Ebay-Links oder zum Bikemarkt
- Grundsätzlich nur Angebote mit VHB bzw. FP, Angebote ohne Preis werden kommentarlos gelöscht !! 
- Mitteilung, wenn etwas verkauft wurde, dann werden alle Beiträge gelöscht, die das Angebot betreffen*

Die Moderatoren behalten sich Löschungen bzw. Schließung des Threads vor, wenn gegen die Bedingungen verstoßen wird.

Desweiteren

*VERKAUF*:
Ist der Artikel verkauft, *bitte hier die Beitragsnummer angeben *und schreiben "VERKAUFT".  Ich lösche dann beide Beiträge aus dem Thread mit dem Hinweis "Verkauft".

*ANGEBOTSÄNDERUNGEN*:
z.B. wenn ihr den Preis ändert. Wieder die ursprüngliche Beitragsnummer angeben, den Beitrag ZITIEREN (Button) und dann die Änderung angeben.
Ich lösche dann den entsprechenden Beitrag raus, so dass immer nur das aktuellste Angebot hier steht.


*Auf Grund des verstärkten Einsatzes von Ipad/Tablet sollten die Bilder die Breite von 800 Pixel nicht überschreiten. Extrem breite Bilder werden kommentarlos gelöscht! *

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## knicksiknacksi (6. September 2018)

verkaufe mein zaskar re-issue...

Der Rahmen ist einigen, der hier länger vorhandenen Protagonisten, nicht unbekannt und zum Teil hatten sie womöglich sogar schon ihre Finger auf der Eurobike oder IFMA an ihn gelegt.

Der Rahmen war das offizielle Austellungsstück auf beiden genannten Messen und ist danach auf die Reise durch verschiedene Redaktionen gegangen. In einer dieser, wurde leider auch das offizielle Zertifikat verschlampt. Danach kam er via GT direkt zu mir und durfte da sein Dasein als schönes Exponat an der Wand fristen. Alleine war ein nicht, sonder in Gesellschaft diverser anderer schöner GTs. Irgendwann mal war auch mal Hans-Jörg in Innsbruck und die beiden feierten nach Jahren ein fröhliches Wiedersehen, was leider seine Spuren auf dem Oberrohr hinterlassen hat.

Vor 2 Jahren hat sich mein Leben ein wenig verändert, samt der dazugehörigen Interessenverlagerung und seit dem fristet er sein karges Schicksal in einer dunklen Box in meinem Lager.
Ich finde er hat besseres Verdient und deshalb versuche ich ein schönes neues Heim für ihn zu finden, womöglich in einer passenden Sammlung?

Der jetzt dann folgende Preis ist mit einem Augenzwinkern zu verstehen und den Richtlinien des Forums geschuldet. Die Marktregularien sind mir durchaus bewusst.
























VB € 2.666,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laxerone (22. November 2018)

Ja, ja, irgendwann ist dann doch Zeit, sich von gewissen Träumen zu verabschieden. Z.B. dass ich meine vor Jahren in Sammelwut zusammengekauften GT LTS Rahmen einmal aufbauen werde...
Nun denn, wer möchte sie ihrem angestammten Zweck überführen? Alle im guten Zustand, habe versucht alles Nennenswerte abzulichten. Rahmen standen nun >5 Jahre im Keller, die Patina habe ich bewusst drangelassen
VB EUR 300.- p. Stck.
Gerne Abholen in Zürich, sonst zzgl. Versand (aus Deutschland).

















Weitere Bilder:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/5240


----------



## Bastieeeh (2. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem der Sohnemann nun nach ein paar Jahren rausgewachsen ist, verkaufe ich mein Kids Zaskar für 24" Laufräder. Es ist in einem ganz guten Zustand. Die Rahmennummer lautet: AS4090714 (ist unter dem Tretlager eingeschlagen).

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, fehlt das Schaltwerk. Das hat sich neulich, als es hier -10°C waren beim Rückwärtstreten in seine Bestandteile aufgelöst. Man braucht also ein neues. Es ist hinten eine 8-fach Kassette montiert, die noch für reichlich km gut ist. Vorn 3-fach wie auf den Fotos zu erkennen ist. Die Schalthebel sind von Gripshift. Die Federgabel tut ihren Dienst. Die Nabe vom Hinterrad hatte ich neulich zerlegt und komplett gereinigt, gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut. Das Spiel der Achse konnte ich dadurch reduzieren. Muss man sich längerfristig aber nochmal ansehen.
Ansonsten ist es sehr schön leicht mit ca. 10,8kg. 

VHB sind 450€. Bei Interesse meldet euch einfach. Habe hier einige Fotos reingestellt. Im Album sind noch mehr.

[MfG] Bastieeeh


----------



## ceo (5. März 2019)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Bei der Nachricht "Ceo hat eine Antwort im GT-Verkaufsfaden erstellt" hoffe ich immer, dass es das 20"ige Lightning ist


das ist das neue lieblingsbike meines bruders. er sitzt z.zt. täglich drauf und möchte es bis zur bahre behalten. sorry offtopic


----------



## GT-Hinterland (24. März 2019)

Dann melde ich mich mal nach gefühlten 100 Jahren im Forum zurück!
Verkaufe einen GT Avalanche Gtw in pink/ rosa. Rahmen ist gebraucht und hat altersentsprechend Lack macken. Siehe Bilder!!! Der Rahmen ist aus 6061er Aluminium. Maße Oberrohr:Mitte Steuerrohr - Mitte Sattelrohr 53,5cm Maße Sattelrohr: MitteTrettlager - Mitte Steuerrohr 40,5cm
Preis: 150€


----------



## cdrider (28. März 2019)

Ok zum Abschuss dieser Zaskar Orgie das 93.
Forumspreis 799€
Ich gehe nicht davon aus das die Zaskars gerade hier verkauft werden da ist hier sicher jeder Mann's genug sowas selbst auf die Beine zu stellen.Fairness halber aber hier auch und  zum anderen Preis.
LG D.


----------



## divergent! (29. März 2019)

verkaufe ein lts rahmen

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gt-lts-rahmen-16-race-face-turbine.887441/


----------



## Quen (29. Juni 2019)

Ich habe ein Hardcover-Poster vom Team GT/GT Bicycles mit Juli Furtado auf einem Xizang  (?) zu verkaufen.

Ist auf Kunststoff gedruckt.

Sehr guter Zustand, nicht ausgeblichen o.ä.

Maße zu 56x71cm.

Anhang anzeigen 879156

30 EUR inkl. DHL-Versand.

VG Sebastian


----------



## MartinGT (3. Juli 2019)

Verkaufe mein 94er Karakoram, da ich keine Zeit mehr für das Projekt habe.

Hier hatte ich es schon mal kurz vorgestellt:





						GT GALERIE...bei den Classic Bikes...
					

:D Oh jaaaa wer träumt nicht davon...   Dies ist mein erste GT  .. Topic ist doch GALERIE




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Dürfte ein Medium großer Rahmen sein.
Das meiste an dem Rad ist Shimano LX, die Naben aber aus ner anderen Generation als der Rest. Die Manitou 2 habe ich bereits auf Stahlfeder umgerüstet, jedoch ist eine der Staubdichtungen dabei beschädigt worden, dichtet jedoch noch gut ab. Controltech Sattelstütze, neuer Selle Turbo Sattel (aktuelles Modell). Kore Vorbau und ein ziemlich schmaler GT Lenker (~52cm).
Panaracer Dart und Smoke auch neu. Der Rahmen und die meisten Teile haben deutliche Gebrauchsspuren.
Verkauf ohne Griffe und Pedale.

*Preis 270€* VHB, Abholung in Frankfurt/Main; zwischen Frankfurt und Wiesbaden würde ich es auch vorbei bringen.


----------



## cdrider (20. August 2019)

RESERVIERT BIS ZAHLUNGSEINGANG
Verkaufe GT Backwoods Rahmen 1997
18"
Guter Zustand,bisschen Chainsuck,grob poliert
Inkl Tioga Alchemy Steuersatz und Innenlager


















50€ zzgl 15€Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (22. August 2019)

GT IDXC Hauptrahmen “L”, I-Drive System, Oberrohrlänge ca. 59,5cm, geometrisch müsste dieses Rahmendreieck gleich zu den danach folgenden I-Drive Systemen sein welche lediglich einen Knick im Oberrohr sowie einen ebenfalls optisch passend dazu geknickte Sitzstrebe spendiert bekamen. Das Dämpfermaß 152mm und die Lagerung wurde 1:1 übernommen.

Im Steuersatz unten steckt noch ein Lager drin was noch gut läuft, die Original GT Sattelklemme lasse ich auch einfach dran.

Dachte so an 49€ VHB


----------



## stephank1301 (7. September 2019)

Ich würde gerne meinen Zaskar Expert Alurahmen von 2010 abgeben. Kommt mit 2 Steuersätzen. Leichte optische Gebrauchs-spuren, aber sonst top. Passende Sattelstützte und Sattelklemme wäre bei Interesse auch noch vorhanden.

Dachte so an 150 VHB.


----------



## Ketterechts (30. September 2019)

Verkauft


----------



## Ketterechts (2. Januar 2020)

Verkauft


----------



## stefanolo (14. Januar 2020)

96‘er GT Zaskar LE in rot und guten Zustand zu verkaufen. 18“. Im Set mit Judy SL, Kore Vorbau und RF Steuersatz (unteres Lager rauh) um 390.-

Versand von Käufer zu tragen.

LG Stefanolo

UPDATE: Rahmen verkauft, Rest noch da.


----------



## Anto (18. Januar 2020)

Der Thread ist wieder aufgeräumt. Denkt bitte auch an die Rückmeldung bei verkauften Sachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mallo (28. Januar 2020)

Verkauft!


----------



## toastet (28. Januar 2020)

Torsten schrieb:


> *- Grundsätzlich nur Angebote mit VHB bzw. FP, Angebote ohne Preis werden kommentarlos gelöscht !! *


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. Februar 2020)

actually a 1995 model year frame....may have been made in late 94


----------



## cdrider (5. Februar 2020)

Ich hab hier auch mal was zum Thema "late 94".
Modell kann ich leider nicht genau sagen könnte aber Avalanche sein.Rahmengrösse 18"
RS Quadra 10
optional GT Starrgabel(CrMo schwarz)
Komplette STX SE in schönem Zustand
Flite weiß mit Kevlarecken schwarz
Den schwarze Ritchey Lenker   werde ich wohl noch gegen ein silbernes Modell tauschen.
Panaracer Dart Smoke blackwall. Zum Zustand,hab mal bissl poliert,Innenlager etwas rauh und das Mäusekino der linken STI geht nicht,Züge werden noch vervollständigt.
Versand für 25€ möglich
Überweisung &Paypal (erwünscht per F&F) möglich
185€
Falls jemand Teile eintauschen möchte oder preislich verhandeln möchte ist das natürlich auch kein Problem.
Bei längerem Nichtverkauf auch in Teilen
Rahmen
90€
Gruppe
80€
Flite
60€
Panaracer Vo Hi
50€


----------



## cdrider (6. Februar 2020)

Info's hinzu und
PREIS GESENKT


----------



## cdrider (18. Februar 2020)

Hoi GT Gemeinde ich hab hier noch was abzugeben.
GT Pantera Rahmen 18" türkis Bj 94
Man sieht ihm sein Alter an,diverse Lackschäden.An den dunklen Stellen waren Sticker also gut sichtbar das er etwas ausgeblichen ist.
Keine Risse oder gröbere Dellen.Gewinde und  Ausfallende ok.Denke als Stadtrad mit dem gewissen Farbtupfer eine gute Sache. 















 ! GRATIS ABZUGEBEN ! zzgl der tatsächlichen Versandkosten
Würde mich aber sehr freuen wenn der "Käufer"uns im GT Tread am Aufbau teilhaben ließe.
LG Dominik


----------



## moped-tobias (19. Februar 2020)

Geilo, würde ich gerne nehmen!


----------



## cdrider (19. Februar 2020)

Geht klar.


----------



## toastet (3. April 2020)

Ist nicht von mir, aber sicher vom Ein oder Anderen gesucht. 18er LTS mit Stöcklis in BB mit Titanschwinge






						Sonstige: 4 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Sonstige ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 4 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## storck-riesen (9. April 2020)

Trenne mich von meinem GT RTS in 16 Zoll, welches ich selbst vor 7 oder 8 Jahren gebraucht gekauft und nur gelegentlich als Alttagsrad gefahren habe (kein Gelände). Das Set ist in einem zuwendungsbedürftigen Zustand. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, haben die Lager kein Spiel. Nur die untere Dämpferaufnahme im Umlenkhebel hat etwas Spiel. Alle Gewinde sind i.O. Die Gabel federt, benötigt nur aller paar Monate etwas Luft (Federgabelpumpe ist Bestandteil des Verkaufes). Gebrauchsspuren sind natürlich vorhanden, sowie eine Kerbe im Oberrohr (ca. 1.5cm). Verkauft wird das, was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist.

VERKAUFT

Das Set steht im PLZ Gebiet 67xxx.

Anhang anzeigen 1013236
Anhang anzeigen 1013241Anhang anzeigen 1013243Anhang anzeigen 1013244


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrider (9. April 2020)

Hi,Versand möglich?LG


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2020)

verkaufe hier ein gt talera von meiner frau. sie hat jetzt ein neueres rad bekommen und daher kann das gt weg. ich habe das rad vor ein paar jahren neu aufgebaut. es wurde neu lackiert und mit einer mischung aus alten und neuen teilen gefahren. es ist eine sid verbaut. diese besitzt nur links die dual air kammer. die dämpferpatrone aus der rechten seite fehlt ( hatte ich mal so in einem
leichtbaurad gefahren ). die gabel hält seit 2 jahren ohne aufpumpen die luft und federt problemlos ein und aus. kurbel xt, schaltwerk slx 10 fach. bremsen sind avid mit leichten cnc hebeln. lrs mit rigida dp22 felgen und racekings.

zu den maßen:

sattelrohr mitte bis ende ca 38cm
oberrohr mitte-mitte ca 50cm
steuerrohr ca 9,5cm

also für leute bis 1,55 passend. mit längeren vorbau geht evtl auch 1,60m

verhandlungsbasis 250€. versand möglich


----------



## kailinds (27. April 2020)

Hallo Jungs

Hat niemand GT/Hadley non-disc Nabe erhältlich?

Ich suche ein VR Nabe in Silber oder Schwartz mit 32 Löcher für mein 1996 Zaskar LE.
I habe schon ein Silber HR Nabe gekauft.
Bitte erinnern Sie dass es gibt auch die andere GT Nabe die nicht 'Made in USA' sagt in der Nabe Körper. Die sind nicht Hadley Nabe.

Wenn Du ein komplett LRS mit diese Nabe hast, bin ich auch interessier von die.


----------



## divergent! (27. April 2020)

beitrag nr 29 kann gelöscht werden, ist verkauft


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mein GT RTS2 (soll original handmade geschweißt sein) verkaufen. Siehe Fotos. Rahmen Größe M

Magura Bremse, Gabel Rock Shox, XTR-Ausstattung mit grip shift .

Wurde alles noch einmal gewartet, ist also durch und durch funktionsfähig, wer es sich gerne anschaffen möchte, kann es noch einmal ein wenig polieren und hat damit ein geniales voll funktionsfähiges Nostalgiebike. Nach der Wartung wurde es dann eingelagert. Aus Platzgründen soll es jetzt abgeben werden.

Abholung Nähe Frankfurt am Main

Preis : 700 €


----------



## johannes140 (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin beim Entrümpeln des Kellers über folgende Teile meines ersten MTB gestolpert, die nun endlich einen neuen Besitzer suchen:

- GT LTS 4000 Rahmen (aus 1998?) mit originalen Anbauteilen (Rock Shox Indy C Long Travel Federgabel, Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker).

Preis für alles zusammen: 100 Euro VHB


----------



## divergent! (27. Mai 2020)

ich habe hier einen wunderschönen avalanche rahmen im fast neuwertigen zustand. leider hab ich jetzt  grad gemerkt daß er mir ne nr zu groß ist ( 18" ). ich würde den gerne gegen etwas in 16" tauschen. ava, backwoods, pantera...keine ahnung. sollte nicht zu abgerockt sein. wer was hat kann mir ja mal angebote schicken.


----------



## cleiende (31. Mai 2020)

Auf geht es, Zeit sich neu einzukleiden.
Größenangaben erübrigen sich, die Hersteller haben da teils sehr eigene Vorstellungen, z.B. "italienisches XL".
Die Klamotten passen mir mit 180cm/80kg wie sie sollen, nämlich anliegend. Also M/L. Ansonsten sind Abweichungen vermerkt.
Versand als Brief ist im Preis drin wenn nicht anders erwähnt. Versicherter Versand mit DHL auf Nachfrage/gegen Aufpreis.
Zahlung: PayPal Freunde & Famile oder Überweisung.

Kontakt bitte via PN, Artikelnummer nicht vergessen.

Verkauf von Privat unter Ausschluß jedweder Gewährleistung.

Und nun "shop 'til you drop"

#6 & #9 weg vorbehaltlich Zahlungseingang
#7 genauso
#4 auch
#5 auch

#1








M/L - 15,- VHB


#2








M/L - 15,- VHB


#3








M/L - 15,- VHB


#4




M/L - 20,- VHB


#5

#6

#7

#8








Das geht eher gegen L/XL und ist luftiger, DH halt - 15,- VHB


#9

#10
GT BMX Trikot, eher L/XL









L/XL - 20,- VHB. Im Paket mit #11 für 45,- incl DHL

#11
GT BMX Hose. Hat Action erlebt, kleiner Anriß im linken Kniepolster













L - 25,- VHB incl. Hermes. Im Paket mit #10 für 45,- incl DHL

#12 a/b, 2x vorhanden
Lange Hose von DeMarchi mit Polster. Ital. XL, also klares L. Ohne "Bremsspuren" oder "Zimt & Zucker". Kaum oder nicht genutzt.









15,- VHB incl. Hermes.


----------



## johannes140 (2. Juni 2020)

johannes140 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin beim Entrümpeln des Kellers über folgende Teile meines ersten MTB gestolpert, die nun endlich einen neuen Besitzer suchen:
> 
> ...



Preisupdate: 50 Euro für alles zusammen, sonst landet es in der Bucht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (2. Juni 2020)

beitrag 34 kann weg


----------



## moped-tobias (13. Juli 2020)

Erledigt


----------



## SevenMountains (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo GTler, bin auf der Suche nach einem GT Talera Damen Rad oder Rahmen oder was vergliechbares für meine Liebe.


----------



## moitrich (8. August 2020)

1994-er Zaskar in 18“ türkis eloxiert.
Nutzungsspuren vorhanden:

Scheuerstellen am Steuerrohr
Chainsuck
Eloxalabrieb an der Kettenstrebe rechts innen
Kleine Delle am Oberrohr rechts
Kleine Schramme an den Sitzstreben l/r unter den Decals
Leichter Eloxalabrieb am Tretlagergehäuse rechts (abgesprungene Kette)
Die Farbe ist kräftig und nicht ausgeblichen und ist unter den Decals nicht dunkler, sondern identisch mit dem Rest, wo keine Decals dran sind.
Aktuell ohne Decals, neue kommen noch dran.

400 inkl. Versand innerhalb D.
PayPal FF möglich.

Verkauf aufgrund der Größe.
Gerne Tausch gegen den gleichen Rahmen in 16“.


----------



## moitrich (12. August 2020)

#40 kann gelöscht werden


----------



## LTS-Spinner (24. August 2020)

Beitrag Nr 12 ist verkauft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mallo (1. September 2020)

Verkaufe eine silberne GT Hadley Vorderradnabe in perfektem Zustand. 32 Loch, 100mm Breite. Die Lager laufen perfekt. Ich verkaufe die Nabe nur, da mir die passende Hinterradnabe fehlt. Ich habe auch noch einen Satz (VR&HR) rote GT Hadleys, welche ich in den nächsten Tagen hier reinstelle.

75€


----------



## DrmZ (3. September 2020)

mallo schrieb:


> Verkaufe eine silberne GT Hadley Vorderradnabe in perfektem Zustand. 32 Loch, 100mm Breite. Die Lager laufen perfekt. Ich verkaufe die Nabe nur, da mir die passende Hinterradnabe fehlt. Ich habe auch noch einen Satz (VR&HR) rote GT Hadleys, welche ich in den nächsten Tagen hier reinstelle.
> 
> 75€



@kailinds Suchst du noch?


----------



## gt fuchs (4. September 2020)

Gt Avalanch 1988 550 Euro


----------



## gt fuchs (4. September 2020)

Gt Avalanche 1991 450 Euro


----------



## gt fuchs (4. September 2020)

Gt Sensor Carbon 2016 1700 Euro


----------



## NoWayFredi (15. September 2020)

Hallo 
Verkaufe ein GT IT1 /M  Getriebe DH bike in gutem Zustand.  Bj 2006 . Es gibt nur ganz wenige IT1. 

Rahmen:  GT IT 1 in M 2006 
Gabel : Fox 40 200mm 
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 230mm Federweg, 
Schaltung: integriertes 8-Gang Getriebe (Nexus) Gabel: Fox 40, 200 mm Federweg 
Bremsen: Hope Mono M4, 200er Scheiben Laufräder :  Sun Mtx 26
Reifen:   Continental Baron 2,5 
Lenker: Race Face, original gibt es auch noch Vorbau: Race Face
Sattel: SDG .............. 
Bei Fragen--- fragen ist eine Rarität....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. September 2020)

Hi,

Du musst nen Preis angeben.

Und persönlich würde mich Deine Preisvorstellung auch interessieren...

VG
Peru


----------



## NoWayFredi (17. September 2020)

Bei der Preis .... habe nur ein anderes GT It1  zum verkauf gesehen, der möchte 3000 Euro,  finde ich zu hoch . Wie viel ist es wert .....


----------



## Triturbo (19. Oktober 2020)

Man verkauft sowas nicht aber ich will mich von Rädern trennen, die mir einfach zu klein sind.












GT Lightning 1998 Gr. 18" sollte das sein - 1699€ VHB
Laufradsatz ist aufgebaut mit Chris King Naben mit Mavic Felgen. Das Rad wird angeboten, wie auf den Bildern. Weitere und bessere gern auf Anfrage.

Die passende Hinterradbremse gebe ich mit dazu
Umwerfer ist der falsche, der Zug kommt von der falschen Seite
Die verbaute Stütze Thomson Elite hat 27,2mm (400er Länge) und nicht 27,4mm
Die Decals sehen noch gut aus, sind aber nach 22 Jahren nicht mehr neu

Eine Abholung wäre mir lieb.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (19. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt hatte ich kurz Schnappatmung weil mit das Smartphone zuerst nur den Text angezeigt hat, aber zum Glück ist es ein 18"iges und die rigide Forke ist auch nicht bei.

Aber tolles Teil, was hoffentlich in gute Hände kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasg2466 (21. Oktober 2020)

Verkaufe:

GT Logo Mountain Grips, rot, NIB
25,-
VERKAUFT!

Danke


----------



## Road Rider (5. November 2020)

alles weg, kann gelöscht werden


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (5. November 2020)

Warum sind die nicht ne Nummer größer? 
Zum Glück sind die nicht ne Nummer größer


----------



## ZXR_Power (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe da auch noch was. Viele Jahre hat das Rad sehr treue Dienste geleistet, aber ich habe jetzt ein anderes Enduro und zum rum stehen lassen ist mir das GT zu schade. 1995er GT LTS-1. Preis VB 1200€. Ist auch im Bikemarkt zu finden.








*Bike ist verkauft!*


----------



## gleiser (28. Dezember 2020)

Sammeln bringt nix, deshalb muss ich mich von einigen Teilen trennen. Teile haben alle keine Löcher, sind zum Teil benutzt, aber auch ungetragen. NOS quasi.  Preise + Versand aus AT. Zahlung per Überweisung oder Paypal an Freunde.
Kontakt bitte per Mail. Bei Abnahme von mehreren Teilen oder dem ganzen Konvolut kann man natürlich gerne übern Preis labern.

No 1 Team Scream Shirt. Würde sagen ~L reserviert
leichtes Peeling, ansonsten guter Zustand.
EUR 20,-






No 2
~Größe L
EUR 8,-




No 3 -reserviert
Komplettes Kit aus zwei kurzen Trikots (weiß und schwarz), langes Trikot, kurze Bib (ungetragen). Beinlinge Lang.
Größe M. Neuwertig oder sowieso ungetragen
EUR 90,-




No 4
Kit NOS ungetragen. Größe M
EUR 50,-




No 5
NOS
EUR 8,-




No 6
gebraucht
EUR 5,-




No 7
NOS
Größe M
EUR 15,-




No 8
neuwertig
EUR 8,-


----------



## needtoknow (30. Januar 2021)

*VERKAUFT Vorbau-Lenker-Kombination*


Stahl
Schaft 1"/25,4mm Quill
Logo unbeschädigt
paar kleine Rostpickel hat er, aber nix wildes…
Lenker ungekürzt
Vorbaukappe sehr gut
von GT Arrowhead 1997/98

Lenkerbreite:   56 cm
Vorbaulänge:  12,5 cm – gemessen Mitte–Mitte
Schaftlänge:   15 cm, davon verbleibt über der max.-Markierung 8 cm Auszug

_Mehr Bilder gibts im Album auf meinem Profil. _

_20 EUR  15 EUR zzgl. Versand_












*VERKAUFT – Original GT Griffe*


sehr gut erhalten
Außenseiten nicht ausgestanzt
re. Griff hat ne glatte Stelle, sonst aber beide im Topzustand
von GT Arrowhead 1997/98

_10 EUR zzgl. Versand_


----------



## avp (1. Februar 2021)

Hallöchen
wie lang ist der vorbau?
grüsse


----------



## needtoknow (3. Februar 2021)

avp schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> wie lang ist der vorbau?
> grüsse


Hallo,

die Vorbaulänge ist 12,5 cm – gemessen Mitte–Mitte.
Schaft ist 15 cm lang, davon verbleibt über der max.-Markierung 8 cm Auszug
Lenkerbreite 56 cm
Grüße


----------



## gt fuchs (21. Februar 2021)

gt fuchs schrieb:


> Gt Avalanch 1988 550 Euro


ist verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (19. März 2021)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Man verkauft ...


Beitrag 51 bitte löschen, ist verkauft.


----------



## ZXR_Power (19. März 2021)

#56 kann auch gelöscht werden, ist ebenfalls verkauft.


----------



## divergent! (3. April 2021)

hab ein karakoram über









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Naumburg (Saale) finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Robin995 (13. April 2021)

Moin zusammen..
bin in der glücklichen Situation das ich ein GT Team RTS bekommen habe. Leider ist mir das Bike zu klein und ich glaube das sich jemand anderes mehr drüber freuen würde. Das Bike ist nicht fahrbereit, die Schaltung muss eingestellt werden. Sonst sieht augenscheinlich alles gut aus.
VB 1100€  würde ggf. auch ein anderes Fahrrad mit in Anzahlung nehmen.

Bei Fragen könnt ihr mir gerne schreiben.

Wie gesagt es ist ein 18" GT Team RTS aus'm Jahr 1993.

Folgende Teile sind verbaut:

-Shimano XTR Schaltwerk
-Shimano XTR Umwerfer
-Shimano XT Schalthebel
-Shimano XTR Kurbel
-Shimano XTR Kassette
(Der Kettenschutz wurde aufgrund eines größeren Kettenring angebracht)

-Marzocchi XC 700 Gabel
-Noleen NR Rear Shock
-Magura HS33 Hydraulik Felgenbremse
-Mavic CrossMax Tubeless Keramikfelgen
-Panaracer Mach SS 26" x 1.95"
-Selle Royal Gobi Wing Flex, Titan Sattel
-Logic Headset
-Syntrace Megaforce Vorbau
-Mounty Special Downhill Lenker


----------



## stephank1301 (13. April 2021)

Robin995 schrieb:


> -Mounty Special Downhill Lenker


Sorry, aber den kann ich mir nicht verkneifen.

Den Lenker gab es damals für 16.90DM bei Karstadt zu kaufen, deshalb "Special"!?


----------



## esp262 (13. April 2021)

Ai Ai Ai 
Ich sag dazu besser nix 🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robin995 (13. April 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber den kann ich mir nicht verkneifen.
> 
> Den Lenker gab es damals für 16.90DM bei Karstadt zu kaufen, deshalb "Special"!?


Wie gesagt bin Lucky dran gekommen. Kann ja abmontiert werden.


----------



## Robin995 (13. April 2021)

esp262 schrieb:


> Ai Ai Ai
> Ich sag dazu besser nix 🙈


Hallo Eugen.. hab dir ne Nachricht geschrieben bei Facebook.


----------



## Robin995 (13. April 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber den kann ich mir nicht verkneifen.
> 
> Den Lenker gab es damals für 16.90DM bei Karstadt zu kaufen, deshalb "Special"!?


Ach und Special weil nunmal Special draufsteht..


----------



## cdrider (13. April 2021)

@Robin995 Deine Schalthebel sehen wir LX569 aus wenn meine müden Augen mich nicht trüben.Und bitte schreib mir wenn es tatsächlich für den Preis weg geht dann schraub ich auch schnell eins zam denn das gäb 120% Gewinn.LG


----------



## toastet (13. April 2021)

Torsten schrieb:


> *- Keine Diskussion bzw. Fragen jeglicher Art, dies ist per PM zu klären*


----------



## stephank1301 (13. April 2021)

cdrider schrieb:


> @Robin995 Deine Schalthebel sehen wir LX569 aus wenn meine müden Augen mich nicht trüben.Und bitte schreib mir wenn es tatsächlich für den Preis weg geht dann schraub ich auch schnell eins zam denn das gäb 120% Gewinn.LG


Da bin ich dabei. Bitte um Info. Dann Schraube ich auch eins zusammen....


----------



## Robin995 (13. April 2021)

Oh man.. ich weiß nicht was ihr unter VB versteht. Wenn euch der Preis nicht passt haltet es bitte für euch, ansonsten macht mir einfach ein Angebot.. natürlich will ich es zum best möglichen Preis abgeben, deshalb Poker ich hoch.


stephank1301 schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei. Bitte um Info. Dann Schraube ich auch eins zusammen....





cdrider schrieb:


> @Robin995 Deine Schalthebel sehen wir LX569 aus wenn meine müden Augen mich nicht trüben.Und bitte schreib mir wenn es tatsächlich für den Preis weg geht dann schraub ich auch schnell eins zam denn das gäb 120% Gewinn.LG


Ach und stimmt sind tatsächlich LX. Deshalb hab ich ja dieses eine Bild mit rein genommen. Passiert nunmal das man sich verschreibt.


----------



## moitrich (13. April 2021)

Wenn jemand 1100 VB schreibt, schlage ich nicht 450 inkl. Versand vor, dann suche ich einfach weiter.


----------



## stefanolo (14. April 2021)

@Robin995 Das GT das du da hast ist leider extrem verbastelt = Mischung von allerlei Teilen, original ist da genau nix.. Hier wird das so keiner nehmen, auf den anderen Plattformen wohl auch nicht. 

Als Minimalanforderung würde ich dir raten: Bau die Kotflügel hinten und vorne ab, tausche den Traillenker gegen einen normalen geraden. Rad säubern und Kette saubermachen. Dann versuch mal den Rahmen zu polieren, schaut angelaufen aus. Dann könntest du irgendwas zwischen 400 und 550 bekommen hätte ich geschätzt. Würde mir aber nicht viel erwarten, Dekals abgekratzt etc... Ansonsten zerlegen und Einzelteile verkaufen, wird aber auch nicht viel mehr weil zB auch die Laufräder schon abgeplatzte Keramikbeschichtung haben und ich sonst nix tolles an Teilen am Rad sehe.


----------



## Robin995 (14. April 2021)

stefanolo schrieb:


> @Robin995 Das GT das du da hast ist leider extrem verbastelt = Mischung von allerlei Teilen, original ist da genau nix.. Hier wird das so keiner nehmen, auf den anderen Plattformen wohl auch nicht.
> 
> Als Minimalanforderung würde ich dir raten: Bau die Kotflügel hinten und vorne ab, tausche den Traillenker gegen einen normalen geraden. Rad säubern und Kette saubermachen. Dann versuch mal den Rahmen zu polieren, schaut angelaufen aus. Dann könntest du irgendwas zwischen 400 und 550 bekommen hätte ich geschätzt. Würde mir aber nicht viel erwarten, Dekals abgekratzt etc... Ansonsten zerlegen und Einzelteile verkaufen, wird aber auch nicht viel mehr weil zB auch die Laufräder schon abgeplatzte Keramikbeschichtung haben und ich sonst nix tolles an Teilen am Rad sehe.


Alles klar danke für die Tipps. Das hat mir definitiv schon sehr geholfen. Ja ich werde wahrscheinlich alles abbauen und den Rahmen und Schaltung einzeln verkaufen und den Rest für ein anderes Bike nehmen. Falls wer also Intresse an dem Rahmen hat kann er mir gerne eine PN schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (15. April 2021)

Moin!
Kann das jemand für mich abholen? 👌
Brauche nur den Rahmen.




Tom 👍


----------



## Robin995 (25. April 2021)

Nach langem Überlegen gebe ich das Bike für 650€ ab. Beschreibung in der anderen Anzeige. Bitte per PN.


----------



## tomasius (27. April 2021)

Hallo!
Hat noch jemand einen 18“ Stahlrahmen herumliegen? 
Der Lackzustand ist egal, wichtig wären Cantisockel. Gerne auch ohne Gabel.
Danke!
Tom 👍


----------



## Kay1982 (29. April 2021)

Hallo, ich habe ein Gt Tempest welches ein neues zu Hause sucht. Gibt es dafür interessenten?
Bilder im Profil oder auf Anfrage.
Viele Grüße


----------



## tomasius (30. April 2021)

#80 kann bitte gelöscht werden.
Tom


----------



## tomasius (30. April 2021)

.kann bitte gelöscht werden


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (30. April 2021)

Gut, dass ich schon eins habe, was auch nur ansatzweise so viel komplett gekostet hat.

Edith meint: 
das war jetzt nicht als Preiskritik angedacht - mein Rahmen ist nicht in so einem perfekten Zustand und wahrscheinlich war's ein echter Schnapper (daher die Freude darüber). Und was sowas wert ist kann ich eh nicht beurteilen. Es ist ein sehr schöner Youngtimer, aufwendig gemacht mit den Längs- und Querovalisierungen, außerdem Schnippiestützen-tauglich wegen dem 29.6mm Stützenmaß.


----------



## cdrider (16. Mai 2021)

Für die Jungs die immer 2×4/ 3D Gabeln mit Flipflop Stem suchen.Bissl Suntour Gedöns hängt auch noch dran


----------



## GT_Pico (17. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Forenmitglied hat mich gestern an der Ampel auf mein GT angesprochen. Ich hatte es damals gebraucht gekauft und wusste nicht, dass die FIrma eine art Fangemeinde hat.  Der nette Herr erklärte mir, dass es viele Liebhaber gibt, die gerne so ein Rad besitzen würden. Wenn ich es richtig sehe sind viele Teile des Rads noch original. Der Zustand des Rads ist solide aber verbesserungsfähig. Meiner (laien) Meinung nach sind die beiden größten Mankos zwei Dellen im Rahmen. Die eine ist auf dem Bild zu erkennen, die andere kommt durch die Kameralinse nicht zum tragen. Für mich ist das Rad unpraktisch, daher verkaufe ich es gerne an jemanden, der es mehr wertschätzen kann und dem Rad wieder zum alten glanz verhelfen kann. 

Schaltung und Bremsen erfüllen noch ihren Zweck, müssten etwas auf Vordermann gebracht werden. 
Der Rahmen  misst 20 Zoll.

Das Forenmitglied gab mir den Tipp,  das Rad trotz des Zustands nicht unter 250 € zu verkaufen, daher würde ich es an denjenigen verkaufen, der mir ein faires Angebot macht.

An euch GT Profis welche nicht interessiert wären, was haltet Ihr für einen fairen Kaufpreis? 


Das Rad müsste in Köln abgeholt werden

Liebe Grüße, 

Pico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrider (17. Mai 2021)

Hi Pico
Sollte ein 95er Avalanche in 18" sein soweit ich das seh.Meine Ava's gingen so für 180-250 weg.In jedoch besserem Zustand. Was dir zugute kommt ist die GT Gabel.Schade ist der oxidierte Rahmen und der fette Kratzer (warscheinlich vom Lenker).Die Ava's waren mit XT/LX ausgestattet was bei dir wohl mal erneuert wurde mit günstigen Parts.Ich seh hier 70-100 für Rahmen und 30 für die Gabel.Mit Geduld und schön gereinigt noch 30 -50für die Anbauteile(GT Lenker etc).LG


----------



## GT_Pico (17. Mai 2021)

cdrider schrieb:


> Hi Pico
> Sollte ein 95er Avalanche in 18" sein soweit ich das seh.Meine Ava's gingen so für 180-250 weg.In jedoch besserem Zustand. Was dir zugute kommt ist die GT Gabel.Schade ist der oxidierte Rahmen und der fette Kratzer (warscheinlich vom Lenker).Die Ava's waren mit XT/LX ausgestattet was bei dir wohl mal erneuert wurde mit günstigen Parts.Ich seh hier 70-100 für Rahmen und 30 für die Gabel.Mit Geduld und schön gereinigt noch 30 -50für die Anbauteile(GT Lenker etc).LG


Super, danke für die Einschätzung! Wird sich hier mit etwas Geduld wohl jemand melden, oder sollte ich es noch bei Ebay einstellen, oder auf dem Marktplatz hier?


----------



## cdrider (18. Mai 2021)

GT_Pico schrieb:


> Super, danke für die Einschätzung! Wird sich hier mit etwas Geduld wohl jemand melden, oder sollte ich es noch bei Ebay einstellen, oder auf dem Marktplatz hier?


Wenn du es hier verkaufen möchtest dann bitte im Classic Bike Basar wenn möglich mit Bildern oder Beschreibung der Ausstattung (Bremsen,Kurbel,Schaltwerk) und zwingend mit einem Verkaufspreis.
Anderenfalls ist Ebay Kleinanzeigen möglich .LG


----------



## stephank1301 (18. Mai 2021)

GT_Pico schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,


Moin,
wenn Du es wirklich verkaufen möchtest, würde ich dem Bike etwas Liebe zukommen lassen.
(Den Rahmen bekommt man mit wenig Aufwand wieder in einen Guten Zustand).
Vielleicht noch einen Satz neue Decals drauf. 

Dann sehe ich das Bike auch bei Round about 230-280€!


----------



## Oscar1 (21. Mai 2021)

Trenne mich schweren Herzes von meinem XCR Projekt.
Mittlerweile habe ich das 2. mal Nachwuchs bekommen und sehe einfach nicht das ich die Zeit für das XCR habe.

1999er XCR 1000 Team Rahmen / mit Owners Maual
dazu noch einen XCR 1000 Hinterbau Bj. 2000 da dieser eine Disc Aufnahme hat.
2x Neue I Drive Lagersets (1x Team 1x Normal)
Marzocchi Marathon SL (Ich meine Model 2009)
Hinterbau Dämpfer FOX, RF Vorbau, GT OEM Riser Lenker, IKO Carbon Sattelstütze, Blauer Flite, ein Steuersatz ist noch verbaut.

Das Gerät ist in Teilen nicht am Stück.
200.- / 250.- / 300,- ohne Gabel (VHB 410.- (Habe einiges mehr reingesteckt))


Optional kann ich noch anbieten: XT Gruppe M750 ..ist aber die V-Brake Gruppe.
Mavic CrossRide LRS


Tauschangebote sind auch möglich.


----------



## Onegear (7. Juni 2021)

*#92 kann gelöscht werden! DANKE!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (22. Juni 2021)

Kann bitte jemand diesen Rahmen retten:








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Niederrad finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Ein 94.er Avalanche AL!?


----------



## needtoknow (22. Juni 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Kann bitte jemand diesen Rahmen retten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der ist aber ganz schön klein. RH ist, nach GT-Standard gemessen, nur ca. 40 cm…


----------



## moitrich (22. Juni 2021)

needtoknow schrieb:


> Der ist aber ganz schön klein. RH ist, nach GT-Standard gemessen, nur ca. 40 cm…


Stimmt so nicht ganz, ist ein 16" Rahmen und in der Größe schaut ein GT am besten aus.


----------



## stephank1301 (23. Juni 2021)

moitrich schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht ganz, ist ein 16" Rahmen und in der Größe schaut ein GT am besten aus.


Die Meinung teile ich auch.


----------



## Kruko (23. Juni 2021)

Torsten schrieb:


> Nachdem der Wunsch nach einem Verkaufsthread für die "GT-Schätzchen" gewünscht wurde, hier der entsprechende Thread.
> 
> 
> *Bedingungen
> ...


Und nun bitte erklären, was das mit dem Avalanche hier zu suchen hat. Dafür gibt es den AuktionWarnung-Thread

@mods. Bitte einmal durchwischen hier.


----------



## stephank1301 (23. Juni 2021)

Kruko schrieb:


> Und nun bitte erklären, was das mit dem Avalanche hier zu suchen hat.


Hatte ich nicht aufm Schirm, Sorry.


----------



## cdrider (27. Juni 2021)

VERKAUFT !Ich hab ein Pantera Rahmenset abzugeben.
Verkauf mit allem was am Rahmen hängt
Steuersatz und Innenlager muss neu
14,5"
Bj 96
Stütze 27,2
80,- zzgl 9,90€ Versand


----------



## cdrider (28. Juni 2021)

Nr #99 kann gelöscht werden.Danke


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (21. Juli 2021)

alles weg


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (1. August 2021)

Die Trikots können gelöscht werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

zum Verkauf kommt mein Lobo STS aus 1998. Decals müssten neu.

Verkauft wird nur der Rahmen Größe M.  Bin es selbst noch nicht gefahren.

Preis für den Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer: 899 EUR, Versand geht extra.









Weitere Bilder findet ihr in diesem Album:






						Album GT Lobo STS 1998 - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




VG
peru


----------



## esp262 (28. August 2021)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> zum Verkauf kommt mein Lobo STS aus 1998. Decals müssten neu.
> 
> ...





peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> zum Verkauf kommt mein Lobo STS aus 1998. Decals müssten neu.
> 
> ...


Hmmm 
Was Verkauf ich denn um das zu kaufen 🙈


----------



## LTS-Spinner (30. August 2021)

Nabend, keine Ahnung ob das hier richtig ist- ich suche ein rechtes Ausfallende (also das mit Schaltwerksaufnahme) für ein GT Force Carbon 2010 für Schnellspanner…!


----------



## cheffe_ (14. September 2021)

GT Edge





						Rennrad gebraucht kaufen – 300 Rennräder im Angebot – kauf jetzt dein Rennrad
					

Check jetzt die Angebote: Rennrad gebraucht und neu kaufen im Bikemarkt. Große Auswahl, Top Marken, gute Preise, einfacher Kauf




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## LTS-Spinner (28. Oktober 2021)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Nabend, keine Ahnung ob das hier richtig ist- ich suche ein rechtes Ausfallende (also das mit Schaltwerksaufnahme) für ein GT Force Carbon 2010 für Schnellspanner…!


Kann weg, hab eins.


----------



## MDuvall (24. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verkaufe ein 97er GT LTS-1 für 490 Eur VHB:

https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-a...-rts-fully-retro-rockshox/1943252360-217-8284


----------



## der_ulmer (12. Januar 2022)

-> Verkauft. 

Beste Grüße,
Tony


----------



## Eberhofer (21. Januar 2022)

Sers zsam,

bin auf der Suche nach einem GT LTS 1000 oder einem LTS DH (Alu) Rahmen/Rahmen Kit oder Komplett.
Bitte Infos an mich falls sich jemand davon trennen möchte bzw. jemanden kennt, merci,

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

#103 kann gelöscht werden.






						GT-Verkaufs-Thread
					

alles weg




					www.mtb-news.de
				




 Das Lobo samt Boxxer ist verkauft.

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eberhofer (2. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Post # 110 hat sich erledigt. Wurde fündig - GT LTS DH steht nun im Keller.

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Jimmy H (6. Februar 2022)

Zu verkaufen:
- GT Edge CX Rahmen aus Reynolds 853, Filet brazed / habe den Rahmen ca 2005 vom ehemaligen GT-Chefentwickler gekauft, er hatte ihn für sich selbst gebaut/bauen lassen, dann aber nie aufgebaut
Sattelstütze 27,2mm
Innenlager BSA 68mm
SItzrohr m-m 53cm m-e 58cm
Oberrohr 55cm
Steuerrohr 12,7cm
Reifenfreiheit ca 50mm

- inkl. King 1" Steuersatz

- inkl. Fort Gabel (passt optisch recht gut zum Rahmen)

- inkl. Kelly Vorbau 80mm

- inkl. Syncros Cablehanger

- inkl.  Aufkleber Reynolds 853

- gegen Aufpreis: Salsa Vorbau 0°/100mm
Sehr guter Zustand, ist wenig gefahren worden.

 verkauft


----------



## Jimmy H (12. Februar 2022)

Preissenkung und noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Onegear (20. Februar 2022)

18" Avalanche von 1994 oder 1995


*VERKAUFT

Technische Daten:*
Rahmengröße: GT typisch 18"
Sitzrohrlänge Mitte-Oberkante: 515mm
Sitzrohrlänge Mitte-Mitte: 455mm
Oberrohrlänge: 575mm
Steuerrohrlänge: 110mm
Kettenstrebenlänge: 425mm
Tretlagerbreite: 73mm
Gewicht: 1904g (nachgewogen)


----------



## needtoknow (20. Februar 2022)

Onegear schrieb:


> Falls jemand Bock auf ein schönes Projekt hat.
> Ich habe noch nen 18" Avalanche von 1994 oder 1995 hier. Dass es ein Avalanche ist, schließe ich aus der genieteten Zugführung unterm OR und aus der Zugführung unter der Kettenstrebe. Die sieht bei den anderen Modellen des Jahrgangs nämlich anders aus (im dt. Katalog nachgeschaut ;-) ).
> Gewicht 1904g mit Schaltauge und Schaltzugführung.
> 
> ...


Bist du dir sicher mit dem Baujahr?
Hab für meine Freundin ein ´97 er Terramoto aufgebaut – das hat den gleichen Rahmen mit besagten Details. Ich weiß aber auch nicht, inwiefern sich die Alurahmen da unterscheiden… Das Pantera ist z.B. baugleich mit dem Terramoto – Terramoto wurde in Deutschland verkauft, als Pantera in USA und andren Ländern…


----------



## Onegear (20. Februar 2022)

needtoknow schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher mit dem Baujahr?
> Hab für meine Freundin ein ´97 er Terramoto aufgebaut – das hat den gleichen Rahmen mit besagten Details. Ich weiß aber auch nicht, inwiefern sich die Alurahmen da unterscheiden… Das Pantera ist z.B. baugleich mit dem Terramoto – Terramoto wurde in Deutschland verkauft, als Pantera in USA und andren Ländern…Anhang anzeigen 1424379



Ich will jetzt nicht überheblich daherkommen, aber ich glaub ich hab das schon ganz gut recherchiert und kenn mich auch sonst recht gut aus was GT angeht 

Ab 1996 wurden die Schaltaugen nur noch mit 1 Schraube befestigt. Deins da oben hat aber zwei. Es ist meiner Meinung nach ein 1994er Terramoto. Das 1995er hat die Farbe "Candy Teal", die deutlich heller als dein Terramoto da oben (habe den Original Katalog neben mir liegen).
Zufälligerweise habe ich einen 1997er Terramoto Rahmen im Aufbau und der ist dunkelblau und hat andere Decals (siehe Bild).




Das hier unterhalb ist das 1994er Pantera aka Terramoto und das sieht deinem schon sehr ähnlich ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## needtoknow (20. Februar 2022)

Onegear schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht überheblich daherkommen, aber ich glaub ich hab das schon ganz gut recherchiert und kenn mich auch sonst recht gut aus was GT angeht
> 
> Ab 1996 wurden die Schaltaugen nur noch mit 1 Schraube befestigt. Deins da oben hat aber zwei. Es ist meiner Meinung nach ein 1994er Terramoto. Das 1995er hat die Farbe "Candy Teal", die deutlich heller als dein Terramoto da oben (habe den Original Katalog neben mir liegen).
> Zufälligerweise habe ich einen 1997er Terramoto Rahmen im Aufbau und der ist dunkelblau und hat andere Decals (siehe Bild).
> ...


Ja, sorry hatte mich verschrieben – "meins" ist ein 94er, nicht 97. Hat ja auch noch die Umlenkung für Canti-Bremsen. Farbe ist Atomic grape…  

Aber genietete Zugführung unterm OR und Zugführung unter der Kettenstrebe hat der Rahmen auch. Darum gings ja letztlich, oder?


----------



## Onegear (20. Februar 2022)

Kein Ding ;-) 

Ja das hatte ich auch schon teilweise gesehen bei den anderen 1994 und 1995 Modellen unterhalb des Avalanche.
Ich hätte es jetzt sonst noch am Gewicht festgemacht, weil der Ava meist bissl leichter war als die anderen.

Wie gesagt, ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher, aber unter dem Lack des Vorbesitzers sieht es eher nach ball-burnished aus als nach "normalem" Alu....und ball-burnished war eigentlich nur der Ava aus den Jahren glaub ich (Ausnahme Zaskar natürlich ;-) )


----------



## needtoknow (20. Februar 2022)

Onegear schrieb:


> Kein Ding ;-)
> 
> Ja das hatte ich auch schon teilweise gesehen bei den anderen 1994 und 1995 Modellen unterhalb des Avalanche.
> Ich hätte es jetzt sonst noch am Gewicht festgemacht, weil der Ava meist bissl leichter war als die anderen.
> ...


Alles gut. Hatte den Rahmen damals "nackt" gewogen. Laut meiner normalen Küchenwaage wiegt der 94er Terramoto-Rahmen 1.950g. Nur mal grob zum Vergleich…


----------



## Jimmy H (23. Februar 2022)

Jimmy H schrieb:


> neuer Preis: 600€


----------



## LTS-Spinner (4. März 2022)

Post 105 von mir kann gelöscht werden…


----------



## cleiende (25. März 2022)

Nur noch eine Sache. Gegen Porto von EUR 3,-.

SC1




Bitte via PN!


----------



## cdrider (22. April 2022)

Bin grad am überlegen mein purple Zassi zu veräußern.
Hab gesehen das die Preise mittlerweile auf 3900€ gestiegen sind 🤭🤭🤭
Wahnsinn was diese Krankheit für Nebenwirkungen hat.🤣
Allen einen schönen Start in die Bikesaison.🤟


----------



## stratege-0815 (10. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
mir ist hier ein GT XCR2000 mit der kuriosen i-Drive Technik zugeflogen, es ist wohl das Modell aus dem Jahr 2000. Per Defintion wohl ein Youngtimer, aber auch schon wieder 20 Jahre alt.
Der Fox Dämpfer ist offensichtlich dicht, denn alles dreht, federt und bewegt sich. Es hat altersgemäße Gebrauchsspuren ist aber nicht total runter gerockt. Ich habe den Rahmen grob gereinigt, man könnte sicher hier und da den Lack mit etwas Politur noch verbessern. Es ist eine "M" Rahmengröße. Mit dabei ist eine rabiat abgesägte Sattelstütze (könnte sogar eine Syncros sein), der GT Sattelschnellspanner und der farblich passende Sattel sowie ein Octalink Innenlager.
Als Preis setze ich mal 200€ VB an.


----------



## stratege-0815 (27. Mai 2022)

Das XCR2000 gibt es jetzt für kleines Geld in der Bucht zu ersteigern.


----------



## epic2006 (9. Juni 2022)

Servus beinand,

ich habe ein paar Trikots abzugeben, Größen sind reell ca. M, ich bin 180cm und eher schlank, hat gepasst.

Team-Sream in angeblich L, de Marchi, schöner Zustand, zwei Stellen mit Fuseln vom Rucksack:














25,- €

Ein Caratti in L, hab’s vor ca. 10 Jahren neu aus der Packung gezogen und 4-5 mal getragen, sitzt eher locker, Zustand neuwertig:









45,- € verkauft 

Ein Langarm, gut getragen, aber noch brauchbar, Alfa Sport:









15,-€

Ein Langarm für kalte Tage, gefüttert, de Marchi Gr. XL, Zustand gebraucht aber noch sehr ansehnlich:











45,-€

neu dazu:

ein De Marchi in XL, Weltmeister-Trikot, Zustand gebraucht aber noch ansehnlich, ist von der Größe her wie das Team-Scream in L…:











40,-€


Versand kommt jeweils noch dazu, Preise sind moderat vhb, wer mehrere Teile nimmt kommt natürlich besser weg…

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco13 (20. Juli 2022)

Suche GT Lenker in 56cm breite wie abgebildet.
Lieber Gruß 
Marco


----------



## helmsp (12. August 2022)

Falls jemand braucht/will: Verschenke GT Griffe von meinem Outpost. Versand müsst aber ihr zahlen.


----------



## epic2006 (14. August 2022)

Servus beinand,

trotz Trennungsangst biete ich mein Xizang an. Ich habe den Rahmen glaube 2016/17 neu erworben und aufgebaut. Seit dem war es ein treuer und gut gewarteter Begleiter auf vielen Touren und bei einigen GT Treffen.

Vorab der Preis: 2900,-€ inkl. eines Trikots nach Wahl (siehe ein paar Posts weiter oben…)

Teileliste:

GT Xizang, Größe M, 29er
RockShox SID worldcup blackbox im Gewand einer MAG 21, 100mm Federweg, X-lock remote
LRS BOR MD7 Naben, neue Notubes Crest Felgen, 15mm Tune Schraubachse vorne, Controltech Schraubachse hinten
Austauschwürdige Maxxis Ardent
Antrieb: BOR Kurbel 2fach mit BOR/ Carbon-Ti Kettenblättern, Sram XX Kassette 11-36, neue Sram XG1099 Kette, Sram X0 Schaltwerk und Trigger, Sram XX Umwerfer, BOR Innenlager mit Endurobearings Edelstahllagern
Bremse Shimano XTR 987? Race mit Sinterbelägen und Hope Scheiben (160/180mm)
Tune Lenker 31,8, 9Grad backsweep
Extralite UL stem
Reverse Carbonstütze (angerissene Tune schwarzes Stück gibts dazu)
Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio mit Echtlederdecke
Carbon-Ti Sattelspanner
2 King Cage Ti Flaschenhalter
Cane Creek 110 Steuersatz (mindestens das obere Lager mit Schale, unten weiß sich es nicht mehr)
Lizzard Skins DSP Griffe

Bis auf die Reifen ist das Radl sofort einsatzbereit, kein Wartungsstau, keine Teile die auf Grund von Verschleiß ausgetauscht werden müssen.

Ich bevorzuge Abholung in 83646 oder Übergabe rund um München, über Versand müsste man eindringlich vorher reden…

Probefahrt ist natürlich möglich und sogar erwünscht.

Gruß Gerrit

Bilder:









































Wie man sieht, sind fast alle Teile mal irgendwie bearbeitet worden, diverse Teile wurden erleichtert und neu eloxiert, lackiert oder sonst wie behandelt, der Decalsatz entspricht dem von 1991. Das Radl ist nahezu komplett ( bis auf 2 Schrauben) mit Ti und Aluschrauben aufgebaut.

Das Radl wurde gefahren, d. h. es hat Gebrauchsspuren in Form von oberflächlichen Kratzern, Cablerub, Steinschlägchen etc., ist meiner Meinung nach jedoch nahe an 1A Zustand.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (31. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

zum Verkauf stehen nach und nach Räder und Teile, die nun so lange schon nimmer eingesetzt wurden, dass sie nun endgültig wegkommen.

Start ist heute mit dem psyclone (Ex- oldman):





Größe 18" nach GT Maß.

Mängel: 2 der Leitungs-Halterungen, die noch vom Vorgänger angebracht wurden, haben einen Ausleger verloren. Die Leitungen halten aber dennoch.

Die Bremse hinten müsste neu befüllt/ entlüftet werden. Bei ernsthaftem Interesse kann ich das noch mit übernehmen.

Bremsen sind Maguras, Sonderedition für die Olympics in Atlanta. Shifter und Schaltwerk sind golden nuggets von SRAM. Stütze von syncros und die Middleburn RS 2 oder 3 habe ich eloxieren lassen.

Preis 699 EUR für das Rad as is. Festpreis.

Zerstückelt wird nur, wenn jemand das Rahmenset kauft.

=====================================================================

Das LTS Thermo ist verkauft und geht nach Belgien….

Weitere Bilder gibt es hier:






						Album Verkauf 09-2022 - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## needtoknow (7. September 2022)

*GT Schaltauge, schwarz*
Passt für viele versch. Rahmen. Nicht verbogen.

15 €
Versand als Brief, so günstig wie möglich.


----------



## needtoknow (15. September 2022)

needtoknow schrieb:


> *GT Schaltauge, schwarz*
> Passt für viele versch. Rahmen. Nicht verbogen.
> 
> 15 €
> Versand als Brief, so günstig wie möglich.



Wurde bei Kleinanzeigen verkauft. Post #132 kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## helmsp (20. September 2022)

Hab eine Sattelstütze und GT Sattel von meinem GT Force 1994 zu vergeben.
Hoffentlich findet jemand Verwendung dafür.
Preislich je EUR 20 vhb.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. September 2022)

Servus zusammen,

weiter gehts:





GT ZR1000- well ridden, aber keine Dellen, Risse, sonstige Defekte. Alle Makel sind optischer Natur.

Hatte es gekauft, weil es mit meiner Größe inseriert war....leider ist es für mich doch zu groß, da ein 56er nach GT Maß. Also:

Sitzrohr Mitte-Mitte: 560 mm, bis Oberkante 600 mm
OR Mitte-Mitte: 560 mm
Steuerrohr: 1 Zoll, 153 mm
Sitzrohr: für 27,2 mm Stützen

1x Zuganschlag UR war dabei, ein Schaltauge leg ich noch drauf (nicht auf den Bildern). Ansonsten nur was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist.

Steuersatz funktioniert, ist aber ein syncros / Ritchey Mix.

Die Gabel hat auch optische Makel, aber keine Risse o.ä. Steuerrohr 1 Zoll, 215 mm lang, Ahead!

Bilder sind Teil der Artikelbeschreibung.

Preis: 79 EUR für das Set.

Weitere Bilder hier:






						Album GT ZR1000 56er - for sale - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de
				









						Album Sale GT ZR 1000 - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Der Verkauf erfolgt unter Ausschluss jeglicher Gewährleistung. Der Ausschluss gilt nicht für Schadenersatzansprüche aus grob fahrlässiger bzw. vorsätzlicher Verletzung von Pflichten des Verkäufers sowie für jede Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit.

Bilder sind Teil der Artikelbeschreibung. Keine Garantie, keine Gewährleistung, keine Wandelung, keine Minderung, keine Rückgabe, da Privatverkauf.

Versand geht extra; Frachtführer nach meiner Wahl...

Ansonsten bei Fragen bitte fragen..


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. September 2022)

Servus,

und weiter gehts:





GT Teile: Sattelstütze, Sattel, Griffe, Sattelklemmen.

Alle Griffe links der Stütze sind neu (den fehlenden Ring der blauen Griffe find ich noch im Karton!!), jeweils 15 EUR. Alle Griffe rechts der Stütze sind gebraucht, jeweils nen Fünfer.

Sattel war am Lobo, nen Zehner.

Die Stütze war auch am Lobo, guter Zustand, 31,6 mm, vom Vorbesitzer gekürzt, noch 275 mm lang. 25 EUR

Klemmen:

2x für Stahlrahmen, 29mm, 1x komplett 20 EUR, 1x ohne Kunststoffteil am Hebel, 15 EUR
1x bronzefarben, 32mm, 5 EUR
1x blau, 34,9 mm, 5 EUR
2x Bolzen mit Hebel, zusammen 5 EUR

Weitere Bilder hier:






						Album Sale GT spares - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Der Verkauf erfolgt unter Ausschluss jeglicher Gewährleistung. Der Ausschluss gilt nicht für Schadenersatzansprüche aus grob fahrlässiger bzw. vorsätzlicher Verletzung von Pflichten des Verkäufers sowie für jede Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit.

Bilder sind Teil der Artikelbeschreibung. Keine Garantie, keine Gewährleistung, keine Wandelung, keine Minderung, keine Rückgabe, da Privatverkauf.

Versand geht extra; Frachtführer nach meiner Wahl...

Ansonsten bei Fragen bitte fragen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. September 2022)

Servus,

und weiter gehts:





Weitere Bilder:






						Album Sale GT ZRX -NOS - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Aus meiner Sicht DER Kracher- und eigentlich will ich es gar nicht verkaufen- brauche aber den Platz.

Super seltenes GT ZRX CX Rahmenset inkl. der originalen (!!) Gabel in NOS!

Rahmengröße 53 nach GT. Maße sind wie folgt:

Sitzrohr: 530 Mitte-Mitte, ca 570 mm bis Oberkante
OR: 540 mm Mitte-Mitte
Steuerrohr: 126 mm, 1 1/8 Zoll

Wie gesagt, NOS, maximal die üblichen Lagerspuren vom Umräumen. 

Da ich es eigentlich nicht verkaufen will und es nun wirklich absolut selten zu finden ist, v.a. mit der originalen Gabel, wird es zum Fixpreis von 399 EUR angeboten.

Der Verkauf erfolgt unter Ausschluss jeglicher Gewährleistung. Der Ausschluss gilt nicht für Schadenersatzansprüche aus grob fahrlässiger bzw. vorsätzlicher Verletzung von Pflichten des Verkäufers sowie für jede Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit.

Bilder sind Teil der Artikelbeschreibung. Keine Garantie, keine Gewährleistung, keine Wandelung, keine Minderung, keine Rückgabe, da Privatverkauf.

Versand geht extra; Frachtführer nach meiner Wahl...

Ansonsten bei Fragen bitte fragen..


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. September 2022)

#135 / ZR 1000 ist verkauft.

Kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## lanzelot1110 (28. September 2022)

.


----------



## MUD´doc (4. Oktober 2022)

Kann gelöscht werden. Danke


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Oktober 2022)

Die #137 GT ZRX in NOS kann ebenfalls gelöscht werden. Es geht in die Schweiz...


----------



## Marco13 (18. Oktober 2022)

Projektaufgabe:
GT Zaskar LE 16” 96er Modell
Nur der Rahmen mit Innenlager und sattelspanner
350VB
Bei Interesse gerne weitere Bilder
Der Rahmen ist neuwertig
Diverse andere türkis Parts wären noch zu haben…H2O, Kooka Rachas, Kooka, Controltech Sattelstütze etc…
Tausche auch gegen Zaskar in Purple oder türkis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

